# Lombard is 4 real



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I think everywone on MMAF approves the fact that Lombard would be one of the best additions to the UFC atm.
It would make the MW division a lot more interesting.:thumbsup:


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

not a bad vid, some of those shots around 1.25+ are niiice.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

who was the guy he landed all those shot on ? 
damn hard chin, they all land flush and lombard got heavy hands, and the guy bearly wobbeld.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

more vids.....


----------

